
Ask HN: Where do Adult Websites advertise tech roles? - Fifer82
My friend quipped if he was me, he would work for adult websites as it would free up half his monthly outgoings.<p>It dawned on me that I have no idea where these roles are even listed. I have been signed up to job alerts for a decade and never seen anything like it. Yet a lot of the driving force of the internet was adult content.
======
joshribakoff
Worked at one found through craigslist. I left after the first year because
somehow they were making $5k a day yet always having money problems. It got so
bad they didn't pay the power bill. That and finding used needles in the
bathroom were the final straw. At one of the office parties they had a
communal pile of ketamine on the table. Just a really toxic environment. The
CEO would regularly come in and let us know we were doing great because he
lounges in his pool all day and does nothing so "keep up the great work".
People would write in all the time saying we ruined their lives and what's it
going to take for us to remove the videos (we could not be bribed) I didn't
really advance my career at all.

~~~
colanderman
> People would write in all the time saying we ruined their lives and what's
> it going to take for us to remove the videos

Did this business illegally post content it did not hold copyright to? If so
that the environment is otherwise toxic is not surprising.

~~~
joshribakoff
Basically it was 18 year old kids who legally had the right to sign our
contracts, but still lived with mom & dad. Mom & dad would find out & call us
with threats/bribes and "we" would just hang up the phone & laugh about it.

~~~
toomuchtodo
For those who are interested in going down the rabbit hole, watch the Netflix
documentary "Hot Girls Wanted".

It's not exactly the same; skeezy old school porn producers have made way for
young amateur porn producers, but it's still relatively the same as what OP
refers to.

------
soci
Many adult websites operate as a company with a completely different
commercial name. I guess this is for legal reasons. I found that finding what
company operates each websites (or website network) is extremely difficult.

Some job boards do the work for you by automatically classifying companies by
industry. e.g. try filtering by "adult" at JobFluent job board. e.g for
Barcelona: [https://www.jobfluent.com/jobs-
barcelona/adult](https://www.jobfluent.com/jobs-barcelona/adult)

However, the same problem applies the other way around. Getting to know what
adult websites operate each company is also a problem on its own...

------
rolyatyasmar
[https://www.mindgeek.com/careers/](https://www.mindgeek.com/careers/)

------
bjourne
> it would free up half his monthly outgoings.

What does that mean? Half his fixed monthly costs are for buying porn?

~~~
friend-monoid
Yes. It was a joke.

------
nasalgoat
I was headhunted for the job I had at an adult website hosting company. You
can't go by domain name or anything, as the companies themselves all have very
innocuous, bland corporate names to avoid attention.

I would say that there's no specific way to go about hunting for such jobs as
they all use the same resources as any other internet companies to find
employees, but they do lean more heavily on recruiters. Perhaps ask some
recruiters to point you in that direction.

------
kbody
[http://iq69.com/](http://iq69.com/) is a great source for stuff related to
Adult Websites, along with job & gig ads. But it's private so you have to be
approved by the admins first.

------
stephenr
> My friend quipped if he was me, he would work for adult websites as it would
> free up half his monthly outgoings

What. How.. What?

What exactly is your friend spending _half his money_ on that he wouldn't need
to, if working for an adult website?

~~~
Fifer82
He was just making a joke that he spends too much money on porn. Although
given his nickname was "dirtbox", one can never be too sure.

------
aduthrow12
I worked at a top 250 website building billing and payments software ($85mm+
annual revenue) on the back-end for pretty much the top cam site in the world.

Got hired through a recruiter actually.

------
jtreminio
gfy.com - Go Fuck Yourself

Word of warning: adult companies are super stingy with programmer salaries and
you'll basically be competing against $10/hr offshore amateurs.

~~~
nsxwolf
Usually the tradeoff you make for trashing your reputation is to become
fabulously wealthy. This sounds like a really bad deal.

------
bartvk
I wonder what this would do to your career after such a job.

~~~
Raphmedia
Depends on how you market yourself.

Example : "Worked 2 years for PornHub on their porn website."

vs.

"Worked for 2 years for MindGeek on a streaming service network serving up to
one million live customers."

------
bennyp101
I would imagine that most don't want agencies involved, sending though people
that don't fit or would then be offended if they weren't told it was for a
porn company or whatever, so I would guess they have them directly on their
sites, or twitter/whatever feeds?

I had a quick look on a couple of sites (legitimate research!) but only found
a job listing page on pornhub, so actually maybe that's not it. Could it be
one of those industries that you have to work in to get to know about more
jobs? Seems unlikely, though.

Either way, you have also piqued my interest in this!

Edit: Whilst I was writing this it seems to have been answered!

------
Raphmedia
I see ads for MindGeek on the sidebar of Stack Overflow quite often.

------
et-al
One company from Montreal has posted in the monthly Who's Hiring thread.

(edit: guessing Mindgeek given the other comments)

------
ryanlol
Start your own, you'll quickly be earning more money than the people working
jobs in the industry.

Even smallish blogs doing affiliate marketing for the bigger porn sites can
earn you an easy six figure income.

~~~
ever_curious
Can you elaborate on that? How is that even possible in modern internet?

------
bootcat
I have seen lots of roles from kink, on linkedin.

------
eonw
the pay isn't particularly great in adult anymore, the parties aren't as fun
either.

there used to be a couple agencies but they appear to have closed down over
the years, just checked their websites.

if you really want to work in the space, just visit some of the links in their
footers. you'll start finding out who the parent companies are and how to
contact them.

------
burntrelish1273
Seems like the perfect use-case for humans.txt

------
busterarm
Mindgeek is the big name in the space, if you're willing to relocate to
Montreal.

